# The Big Questions on bbc1 at the moment



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Interesting debate about donor conceived children, adoption etc and should they know on their birth certs etc.
L x


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Personally i dont think so!! On the birth certificate it should state the mother that has given birth and the father being the man that has chosen to bring the child up as his own.


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

as far as i know with surrogacy once ips have applied for parental order and its approved the original birth certificate with bms name is replaced with one with the intended mothers name instead,however there is notification on the certificate that its a surrogacy


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

There was a debate on this board a while back when the idea was first raised of putting 'donor conceived' on the birth certificate, but I can't remember where it was.  My view is that donor conceived children should know that they are donor conceived, but that it should be up to them when they are old enough, to decide who and when they tell.  Putting anything on the birth certificate (even if only on the long form certificates) takes that control away from the donor conceived person.  Some people are understanding, but others can be hostile or bullies, and could cause the donor conceived person a lot of distress if they found out.

I don't know whether the Government is still consulting on this issue, but if anyone finds out that they are, please let me know and I will send them my thoughts on the matter.

Essex Girl


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi 
personally i think the birth mother should be on the birth certificate xx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

I think the idea was rejected. I imagine as Essex girl suggested that it will do more harm than good.  As birth certificates are needed for all kinds of identification it is unfair on the child to be labled differently to others on a certificate.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi all
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117533.msg1661445#msg1661445
Best wishes
Olivia


----------

